# ibs and gerd



## timster73 (Apr 1, 2003)

Well my story starts out as I was at work in July 2001 and I started getting these pains on the left side in the stomach. I found out it was ibs after several tests and went back to work in January, 2002. I've also suffered from anxiety and depression and I'm currently seeing a therapist and I see the psychiatrist this Friday. By February I woke up and I would feel this weird feeling in my chest and when I would breathe it hurt. Suddenly one day I lost my voice and it would come and go. I saw the gastro doctor again and they did an endoscope and nothing. They did several barium swallows and catscans and still nothing showed. I had a manometry and the 24 hour PH test and the PH test showed slightly a problem but nothing major. I've tried Prevacid which gave me terrible stomach pains and made be nauseous and then Aciphex didn't work and I was still losing my voice. Nexium didn't work either and my voice was gone again. Right now I'm taking Protonix 40mg and my voice is still coming and going. I went to the ear, nose, and throat doctor and he said it was red in the voice box again. The thing is I can't prove that I even have reflux. I sleep fine at night and get no heartburn at all. I drink lots of water. I only feel the sensation in the throat when I'm upright but not when I'm lying down. I'm wondering if anyone else out there has this type of problem where they get ibs and constipation and have gerd like symptoms. I'm not sure if I have a globus sensation or what I have at this point and you get tired of going to doctors.


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

My symptoms are not like yours but I have not been proven to have gerd either-I just simply have pain in the sternum area that started after gallbladder surgery. It is strange to have more symptoms while standing upright than lying down. Does it hurt to swallow? None of the acid reducing meds worked for me either.Jleigh


----------



## timster73 (Apr 1, 2003)

It doesn't hurt to swallow but I notice it comes when I get emotional or after I eat. It goes away when I eat but then returns. I can't seem to relax either.


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

My brother is going through something similar as you. He says it hurts to swallow though and it gets worse when he is stressed. He is going in for an EDG on Thursday. He says it just plain hurts. He doesn't have acid come up in his throat or anything like that. Just a feeling of something in there and pain. He can't eat much without having trouble though.I hope you find out what it is soon. I know the waiting and wondering is torture. I have been doing it for a long time now.Take Care,Jleigh


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

HI Tim,-I had something very similar. I also had a scope done & the ENT just said that my voice box was very very red. I found it very painful to swallow or speak. I was on Prilosec for 7 weeks & noticed some relief but my IBS symtoms got much worse. Do you ever feel pain or a swollen sensation on the sides of your neck or face? A GI Doc. told me that some people that have acid reflux don't experience any heartburn just sinus or throat problems. I stopped taking prilosec & decided to go the alternative route. I just couldn't take the pain/cramps anymore taking the PPI's. Its very difficult when you pull yourself off..but with supplements and dietary changes its much better for me now. You can get off them!! Good Luck!!


----------



## Meesh (Apr 8, 2003)

Yes! I have IBS-C and when I am constipated or am having spasms, I have horrible acid reflux--constant burping, my throat is sore and dry and bleeds, I grind my teeth at night because I am in so much pain. I am on Aciphex (which no help for reflux--only acid indigestion) and was on Reglan to move food through intestines. I had a scope done and she noticed ulcerations in esophagus. It too hurts to bend over, breathe, lie down because of the burns. I am scared of getting esophageal cancer. What helped me was sleeping propped up on the couch for several months, allowing the burns to heal and food to drain down. I am like a clogged pipe--when plugged up, all the slosh backs up my throat! Aargh!


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

Yikes, Esopheagal cancer? I have EXTREME reflux and burping, like 100X plus probably in a day after meals!!!


----------

